# Exeter meet?



## oooomegrapes (Mar 15, 2006)

I know there are at least 4 peeps from (or living in exeter) that are up for a 'mini' meet , so lets sort it it..........those who are in say 'i'



I


who else is in?????????


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 16, 2006)

Well I'm now up in bristol but let me know as Im sure me and Fizz could co-ordinate a visit home around it


----------



## Idaho (Mar 16, 2006)

Yeah I'll come, and babysitters permitting Ms Idaho might too.


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hang on ... Ms Idaho too ... ! Blimey.

I shan't hold me breath. 

Me and the Secretsquirrel would be up for this, of course, children permitting also.

Sorry, I should have just said ...

Aye


----------



## Idaho (Mar 16, 2006)

How about April 14th or 15th?


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hmmm <strokes chin>

That would work.

We may also have some urbanite visitors that weekend, so that'd be cool.


----------



## Idaho (Mar 16, 2006)

I am of course making the schoolboy error of not consulting my social secretary.

She says it is for precisely this reason that we make plans and put things on the calendar - so we can arrange such things in advance. Whereas I think if we never make any arrangements we can then agree to anything that sounds like a good idea at the time


----------



## secretsquirrel (Mar 16, 2006)

Yay! Easter Exeter Eggs-travaganza!

(see what I did there)

Come on ya bollox* - time to come out of hibernation

*Latent Irish gene kicking in for Paddy's day it seems*


----------



## Idaho (Mar 16, 2006)

Oh shit... is that Easter? See that's the kind of thing that happens when I make plans.

Can I keep my bollocks in hibernation? You'll thank me for it.


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 16, 2006)

Idaho said:
			
		

> Oh shit... is that Easter?



 Class


----------



## oooomegrapes (Mar 16, 2006)

boo, cant do that date, am at the endorse it one day fest thing up in frome


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 16, 2006)

Well by the sounds of it neither can Idaho.


----------



## Idaho (Mar 16, 2006)

Dagnabbits... there is something I am meant to be doing at Easter... don't know what... 

I'm such a loser


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 16, 2006)

No Idaho, you're a bloke 

My phone has an Outlook compatible calendar on it ... it's the only reason I ever remember what the fuck I'm supposed to be doing


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 16, 2006)

Well I was gonna say I'd really like to come but it clashes with something else but it looks as if not everyone can make it anyhoo...

Any other proposed dates on offer Mr. Idaho?


----------



## Idaho (Mar 16, 2006)

Well it should be a friday or saturday night. So that leaves us:

21st April
22nd April
28th April
29th April


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 16, 2006)

21st and 22nd is my brothers birthday...He was a big baby


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 17, 2006)

28th/29th are the only ones I could do ... unless the social sec. tells me otherwise ...


----------



## Idaho (Mar 17, 2006)

29th April then? (he asked with a rising tone of feint hopelessness)


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 17, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Well I was gonna say I'd really like to come but it clashes with something else but it looks as if not everyone can make it anyhoo...
> 
> Any other proposed dates on offer Mr. Idaho?



It appears that my social secretary knows more than I do as well


----------



## Idaho (Mar 17, 2006)

It's sad isn't it. Us males bumbling through our existence being dragged along on arrangements made by our significant others...

We should organise some sort of resistance movement. All we need to do is plan the first meeting


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 17, 2006)

I'll have to check when I'm available  

*sends fizz a pm*


----------



## oooomegrapes (Mar 17, 2006)

shall we say 29th april then?.........subject to the lads' social secretaries confirmation


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 17, 2006)

Right well I've checked with mine and

*29th it is*


----------



## Miscellaneous (Mar 17, 2006)

will it involve pub drinking?


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 17, 2006)

Miscellaneous said:
			
		

> will it involve pub drinking?




Of course. . .which will lead to tequilla drinking as well.

my social secretary has said that she has pencilled it in and we'll see ya then.


----------



## Miscellaneous (Mar 17, 2006)

Count me out then 

have fun y'all.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 17, 2006)

i'm sure the barstaff will serve you a soft drink if you ask nicely   

mrs shoes went to the pub as much as she could when pregnant, as we knew we wouldn't be going after babber was born

and we haven't been to our local in the last six months and 3 days


----------



## Miscellaneous (Mar 17, 2006)

but I cannot go to a pub and not drink alcohol.... thats like going to a restaurant and not eating   

Plus, I couldnt manage to stay awake long- i fall asleep very early nowadays.   


Will see how it goes though.


----------



## oooomegrapes (Mar 18, 2006)

okily dokily


*29th  april* 

now we need a central location...... im not used to these parts.......but how about the *wellhouse????  *


----------



## Idaho (Mar 18, 2006)

Henry's Bar surely - for sheer convienience.. to me! 

I don't mind where. Nothing in Exeter is more than a 10 minute walk.


----------



## oooomegrapes (Mar 18, 2006)

Idaho said:
			
		

> Henry's Bar surely - for sheer convienience.. to me!
> 
> I don't mind where. Nothing in Exeter is more than a 10 minute walk.


well house for the views alone!!!!!! surely! (and it is actually the only pub i know in exeter   )


----------



## Idaho (Mar 18, 2006)

Where is the Well House?


----------



## oooomegrapes (Mar 18, 2006)

Idaho said:
			
		

> Where is the Well House?


its opposite the cathederal, bit quiet, but ok....


----------



## Idaho (Mar 18, 2006)

Miscellaneous said:
			
		

> but I cannot go to a pub and not drink alcohol.... thats like going to a restaurant and not eating
> 
> Plus, I couldnt manage to stay awake long- i fall asleep very early nowadays.
> 
> ...



I'm sure not all of us will be getting paralytic straight away. Go on - come along.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 18, 2006)

is this likely to be a child friendly meet up?


----------



## Idaho (Mar 18, 2006)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> is this likely to be a child friendly meet up?



I wouldn't go that far 

I was thinking of an evening thing.


----------



## oooomegrapes (Mar 18, 2006)

Idaho said:
			
		

> I wouldn't go that far
> 
> I was thinking of an evening thing.


yaaaaa, was kinda thinking of drunken messyness going on until the wee hours.....depends what youre kids are used to i suppose!


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 19, 2006)

ok


----------



## oooomegrapes (Mar 19, 2006)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> ok


thats just my thoughts hun (im in need of a good mash up!), i have no idea what happens at meets around these parts.....


whats the norm people?


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 19, 2006)

There are no normal people in Devon lol

I'm up for whatever everyone else wants to do...but especially bombscare and not sure if I should get ratarsed as have feeling we will be on bike and last time I left half cut from fucts and squirrels place I couldn't stop myself from doing my killer whale impressions on the ride home


----------



## secretsquirrel (Mar 20, 2006)

*steps in as social secretary*

Well, what *I* was thinking might be nice (weather dependent) is we start off Saturday afternoon so peeps with kids can come along then move on into the evening. We could get the boat down from the Quay to the Double Locks - lots of outside space for small people to run around and grown-ups to chase 'em - then hang around there for a few hours. Last boat leaves around 4pm I think so can either all get that or walk back into town or book a taxi. 

Another kid-friendly option if it's worth staying outside is The Malthouse. Not the loveliest pub in the world but, if you're outside, there's views over the river plus a playground for the children. 

Then those left standing/grown-ups could take over The Hourglass (my personal favourite!) - and eat the best chips in the world before a final evening assault on Timepiece with possible club visit at the end.

Or, dare I mention it, The Amber Rooms - Exeter's NO.1 'Style Bar' (HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA)


----------



## Idaho (Mar 20, 2006)

I am happy to do a family meet earlier in the day. The trouble is that running around after a 4 year old and two toddlers doesn't tend to be a very condusive to being sociable! I get one sip of beer and half a sentence between rounding up errant little 'uns.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, I just want to make sure everyone's got the chance to be included! 

And, frankly, if the weather's good any excuse to get the boat down to the Double Locks   

Anyway, if there's a few of us on small people herding duty you may well get the chance to have at least 2 sips of beer before springing into action


----------



## Idaho (Mar 20, 2006)

Last time we went to the Double Locks the girls were obsessed with scaling the bank with the aim of throwing themselves in front of passing cyclists. If that failed then a head first dive through the fence beyond the path into the brambles could redeem a few style points.


----------



## oooomegrapes (Mar 20, 2006)

all sounds good to me  

i vote that squirrel and her organisational skills should take it from here


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 20, 2006)

i wondered when someone was going to mention Timepiece


----------



## Idaho (Mar 20, 2006)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> i wondered when someone was going to mention Timepiece



You love it in all it's lowest common denominator glory


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 20, 2006)

i've just remembered an urgent appointment with a pail of dirty nappies 

so no timepiece for me


ever


----------



## Idaho (Mar 20, 2006)

Where would you prefer Mr Shoes? It's just a place to carry on drinking imo.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Mar 21, 2006)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> all sounds good to me
> 
> i vote that squirrel and her organisational skills should take it from here



Oh poo   



> i've just remembered an urgent appointment with a pail of dirty nappies
> 
> so no timepiece for me
> 
> ever



That's why I mentioned the joy of Amber Rooms as well Mr Rubbershoes. Tis where all the stylish people hang out you know


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 21, 2006)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> *steps in as social secretary*
> 
> Well, what *I* was thinking might be nice (weather dependent) is we start off Saturday afternoon so peeps with kids can come along then move on into the evening. We could get the boat down from the Quay to the Double Locks - lots of outside space for small people to run around and grown-ups to chase 'em - then hang around there for a few hours. Last boat leaves around 4pm I think so can either all get that or walk back into town or book a taxi.
> 
> ...




THE AMBER ROOMS AAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGHHHH

*goes off to look for flights to Boston for that weekend*


----------



## Idaho (Mar 21, 2006)

All you flippin' ponces  I get to go out to a pub about once every couple of months, and to a club about once a year at most - I would be happy if we ended up in Mecca Bingo on pensioner night 

Actually the Cavern has provided me with the most entertaining club nights in Exeter (all two of them).


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 21, 2006)

i doubt if i'd be staying for a late session so any late night plans shouldn't take any account of my (completely justifiable) aversion to timepiece


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 21, 2006)

Perhaps we oughta do Warehouse Boxes and Boogies down on the Quay. 

It is all one place it just got three names. 

If your 14 its called boogies, 
if your 15 its called Boxes,

and if you still go without feeling way too old at 16. . . you call it warehouse.   

Of course any real 16 year old is up at Roccoco drinking they're own bodyweight in Bacardi Breezers.


----------



## Idaho (Mar 21, 2006)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> i doubt if i'd be staying for a late session so any late night plans shouldn't take any account of my (completely justifiable) aversion to timepiece



You live in Devon - you can't afford to have taste down here


----------



## oooomegrapes (Mar 21, 2006)

I dont give a shite where we go, as long as theres booze, music and good company im all set


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 5, 2006)

Is this still happening?

When is it again?   

soz


----------



## Idaho (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm still in. I think. When was it again?

*checks*

29th April. Should be good.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Apr 5, 2006)

Oh tits. I just realised I've agreed to go to a ball that day. We're organising it at work and it's for 'charidee' mate so I'll be setting up all day and then going in the evening.

Er, since it's bank holiday w/end could we make it the Sunday instead? Lazy Sunday lunch etc etc etc. Double Locks will probably have kicked started the sunday BBQ by then too...

Pretty please

*smiles sweetly*


----------



## Idaho (Apr 7, 2006)

I think either day is ok. Hang on.. is this another bank holiday? I thought easter was next weekend?

It's all very confusing.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 7, 2006)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> boo, cant do that date, am at the endorse it one day fest thing up in frome


What is that? Sounds interesting


----------

